# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Помогите настроить маршрутизацию!

## Spaceman_Bel

Доброе время суток, коллеги!.
Столкнулся с такой проблемой: на компьютере установлены две сетевые карты (одна для интернета/локалки, вторая подключена к DSL-модему - для VPN-соединения), в каждой их которых в IP-настройках указан свой шлюз. Видимо, из-за двух шлюзов и происходит конфликт - отрубается Интернет, либо не работает VPN.
Теперь детально. Первая сетевуха "смотрит" в локальную сеть (бухгалтер пользуется шарами соседних компьютеров, работает в 1С, пользуется Интернетом), подключено к офисному хабу, имеет следующие сетевые настройки:
IP     192.168.0.109
маска  255.255.255.0
шлюз   192.168.0.111
DNS1   192.168.0.111
DNS2   нет

Адрес 192.168.0.111 - это адрес нашего интернет-сервера (стоит системник с расшаренным соединением, раздает интернет, проблем с интернетом нет ни у кого, кроме данного компьютера).
Далее, вторая сетевуха подключена напрямую к DSL-модему, по требованию поставщика VPN-услуг на ней установлены след.сетевые настройки:
IP     10.99.0.250
маска  255.255.255.248
шлюз   10.99.0.249
DNS1   нет
DNS2   нет
Модем работает в режими бриджа (все настройки сто раз перепроверены и согласованы с провайдером).
Данное соединение нужно для того, что бы зайти по RDP-протоколу на компьютер с IP-адресом 10.100.1.2.

Проблема: после того, как зашли по RDP через вторую сетевую по VPN-соединнению, отваливается интерннет (не пингуются никакие интернет-узлы, однако при этом локальная сеть работает - можно зайти на шары соседних компьютеров и даже пингуется наш интернет-сервер
192.168.0.111). Если каким-то чудом удается запустить интернет - то отваливается VPN-сеть(пингуется сам модем, у него айпишник 192.168.0.1, но не пингуются VPN-шлюз 10.99.0.249 и не пингуется удаленный компьютер 10.100.1.2).
Подозреваю, что корень зла в том, что на компьютере два шлюза прописаны. так же подозреваю, что победить все это можно через команду route add (указав, "ходить" на адрес 10.100.1.2 через VPN-шлюз 10.99.0.249, а в интернет - через интернет-шлюз 192.168.0.111), но как именно - подскажите!!!?

Ну не хотят эти две сети одновременно работать, как их подружитьИ?

Что сделано самостоятельно: менял пару раз модемы, сбрасывал IP-протоколы (через команду netsh), проверял жуков пятью(!) разными антивирусами - положительного результата ничего не дало! :(
Прошу, помоги решить эту проблему!!!

----------

